# Sunday Special - Trivia Classics



## luckytrim (Aug 25, 2019)

Sunday Special - Trivia Classics
1. Name the one sport in which neither the spectators nor the  participants know
the score or the leader until the contest ends.
2. What famous north American landmark is constantly moving  backwards.
3. Of all vegetables, only two can live to reproduce on their  own for several
growing seasons. What are they ?
4. What fruit has it's seeds on the outside ?
5. In many Liquor stores you can buy Pear Brandy with a real,  full-grown, fully
ripened pear in the bottle. Briefly describe how they get that  pear in there.
6. Only 5 five-letter words in standard English begin with the  letters "DW" . They are all
common words. Can you name them ?
7. There are 14 punctuation marks in English grammar.......  How many can you
list ?
HINT: I'll give you the first letter of each;
P –C-C-S- D- H- A- Q- E- Q- B- P – B- E
8. Name the only vegetable or fruit that is never sold frozen,  canned, processed,
cooked, or in any other form except fresh.
9. Name six or more things that you can wear on your feet  beginning with the
letter "S". (I found nine)
10. What's the most popular male first name in the world  ?
11. To what U.S. city must I travel to see the world's largest  Rhinestone?
(Hint; it's located in the Liberace Museum)
12. Fill in the blank;
During World War II, with both teams in danger of folding, the  Philadelphia
Eagles and the Pittsburgh Steelers temporarily merged to form  the "Philadelphia-
Pittsburgh _________".
13. Approximately what percentage of an iceberg appears above  the water line,
irregardless of it's size?
14. What's the only insect that can turn it's head  ?
15. Consisting of only 3 letters (2 words), what is the  shortest complete sentence
in the English language ?
16. How many ridges are there around the edge of a dime  ?
17. What was the very first feature-length animated film  ?
(Bonus; what year was it released ?)
18. Who is pictured on the U.S. $100 bill ?
19. Which of the fifty bills itself as the "Beaver State"  ?
20. On which TV show did The Simpsons first appear  ?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Boxing
2. Niagara Falls (rim wear amounts to a backward movement of  over two and a
half feet a year lost to erosion)
3. Asparagus and Rhubarb
4. Strawberry
5. The bottle is placed over pear buds when they are small,  and are wired to the
tree to hold them in place. It's left there for the entire  growing season. When the
pears are ripe, they are snipped off at the stem.
6. Dwarf, Dwindle, Dwell, Dwelt, Dweeb
7. Period
Comma
Colon
Semicolon
Dash
Hyphen
Apostrophe
Question Mark
Exclamation Point
Quotation Marks
Brackets
Parenthesis
Braces
Ellipses
8. Lettuce
9. Shoes, Socks, Sandals, Sneakers, Slippers, Skis, Skates,  Snowshoes,
Stockings
10. Muhammad
11. Las Vegas
12. Steagles
13. Eleven Percent
14. Praying Mantis
15. "I am,"
16. 118
17. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (1937)
18. Benjamin Franklin
19. Oregon
20. The Tracy Ullman Show


----------

